# Medicated or Unmedicated IUI?



## 32Flavours (Aug 4, 2010)

I apologise if this is a topic that has been discussed thoroughly elsewhere, but it's been a long day lol.

I've finally attended two opening events at two different clinics  - both were wonderful, but it has raised some questions; one of which is whether it's best to begin treatment with medicated or non-medicated IUIs.

I'll be 27 years old when I begin treatment (26 now), no known fertility issues as of yet.

A doctor I spoke to today told me that the medication doesn't really make much difference success wise... but to me it seems like medicated would perhaps yield a greater chance?

One of my clinics offers non-medicated, and the other is strictly medicated. I think I prefer the atmosphere at the second clinic (which only offers medicated IUI) so that is also a factor for me.

I'm just curious as to what you all think, and whether there is indeed much benefit to a medicated cycle or not?


----------



## Diesy (Jul 19, 2010)

Well, not being an expert...I'd say a tracked IUI would be the way to go.  

 But first off have you had initial follicle scan or AMH done?  In prep for my IUI's I found my AMH test to be bang on predicting how I'd respond to any drugs.  That ways you'd know what the situ is with follies kicking about.

 At your age there is a higher risk of multiples when stimming.  I read someone's diary on here, similar age who had triplets. 

 I think an IUI without scans and trigger can be a bit stressful, all that wondering about what time to do the IUI. 

Therefore I'd go with the clinic that does medicated but I'd get myself checked first off to give them an idea of what it give you, if anything.  I'd ask if they can do an IUI without drugs but with a scan and trigger.


----------



## bingbong (Dec 9, 2008)

I think that timing is the most important thing with iui, yu can have ten follies but not get pg because the timing was out! I also think that you want a clinic open seven days, otherwise you might miss the right moment because its on a Sunday. Medicated aims to give you more than one follie, which does increase your chances of it working but also increase chances of multiples, you have to decide whether you want to take that risk, multiples are wonderful but more expensive and very hard work!


Bingbong x


----------



## 32Flavours (Aug 4, 2010)

Thank you both for your replies . Having read what you have to say, I think an unmedicated IUI would be stressful for me timing wise, especially since I do shift work so my waking/sleeping hours are all over the place. I would probably be testing like a lunatic and getting in a right tizzy lol.

I can see how the clinic opening times could have a major impact - I did see a sign at one of mine (the clinic which only offers medicated) for 'weekend patients' - so I guess they tick that box too!

Not had any testing yet, hoping to set them up through my GP as recommended by my favoured clinic - but not sure how this request will be received...

I really can't believe I'm wrestling with so many decisions at this early stage when I've been planning for so long!! I thought I was so prepared and knew exactly what I wanted  I guess I better get used to being thrown a few curve balls!


----------



## bingbong (Dec 9, 2008)

32 you can have scans and a trigger shot with unmedicated to help with timing etc, so don't rule it out just because of not wanting to test. I'd also double check about Sundays. As for your GP I know that some singlies stretch the truth about their single status but others are honest and still get tests. They won't do AMH but they will likely do FSH and progesterone bloods and you may get lucky to have your tubes checked but there can be quite a long wait for that on the NHS so I'd get to your GP sooner rather than later.


I didn't have my tubes checked, I decided that my risk of having them blocked was fairly low and so took a gamble, it paid off. My GP had agreed to send me to get them checked but my next IUI worked so I didn't need it. 


Lots of decisions to make, and I'm afraid that will continue once you get pregnant and become a mummy!!


bingbong x


----------



## lulumead (May 29, 2008)

Hi 32flavours.


I know its v tricky to know what to do for the best! I'll add my tuppence in...if you don't want to go medicated you could do a natural IUI which is scanned and then have a HCG trigger to get the timing as spot on as possible. The rest of mine is asleep at the moment   


I found it very stressful not having any scans as you have no idea whats going on, with drugs I over-stimulated or understimulated, ie only got one follicle so no point in the drugs really!!  I'd be inclined to start with a monitored natural cycle with HCG trigger and maybe switch to medicated after 3 goes if you need to.


Not sure if that helps...but I wish I'd know about monitored natural cycles in the beginning and the HCG trigger!!!!
xxx


----------

